# Are We all just CRAZY?????



## christinac1985 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your guys support!!! I got on Paxil today. I'm a little upset with Doctor. She is trying to convince me that there is no way Hashimotos is causing my depression and anxiety. She said because my T3 and T4 levels are in normal ranges I should be having little to no symptoms. I told her about others online have the same issues and she told me to throw out my computer because all of us are just worriers and our brains are making these symptoms happening because of worry and paranoia. So are we all just Crazy???? Its funny because all these symptoms came together before I even knew about Hashis!! Did I make it all up in my head?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It sounds like you might need a new doctor. The first doctor I went to said my thyroid levels were "a little elevated, but nothing to worry about". I was seriously ill and had I not listen to my gut and gotten a new doc ASAP, I would have been dead. So no, it isn't in our heads. It is a lot of doctor's that don't listen to their patients and make smart a$$ comments. So if it was me hun, I'd take the Paxil to see if that helps while you look for a new doctor that actually has a lot of experience with the endocrine system and thyroid issues.

:hugs:


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree, I would be looking for a new doctor as well. It is definitely not in your head, nor is it in any of our heads!! What an ignorant thing for her to say. I would ditch her because I don't think she is going to be very helpful to you.

I was told for 7 years that there was nothing wrong with me and now I have debilitating depression as well as all the other awful symptoms of Hashi's. If I had gotten good treatment earlier I might not have gotten to this stage. Luckily I have found 2 great doctors and am finally going to start dessicated thyroid.

Stay on the thyroid boards as they are the best defence you have against these terrible doctors. I know I am on the right track now just because of what I have learnt on these boards.

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

christinac1985 said:


> Thanks so much for all your guys support!!! I got on Paxil today. I'm a little upset with Doctor. She is trying to convince me that there is no way Hashimotos is causing my depression and anxiety. She said because my T3 and T4 levels are in normal ranges I should be having little to no symptoms. I told her about others online have the same issues and she told me to throw out my computer because all of us are just worriers and our brains are making these symptoms happening because of worry and paranoia. So are we all just Crazy???? Its funny because all these symptoms came together before I even knew about Hashis!! Did I make it all up in my head?


Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

bipolar
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

I would seriously get rid of that doctor. The only person that should be able to diagnose mental illness would be a psychologist or psychiatrist and the only person who should be able to Rx anti-d should be a psychiatrist.

This stuff is getting waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out of hand.

Get the book Prozac Nation and read it. It is worse now than when this book was published.

God bless you; what a horrible doctor this woman is.

Have you had antibodies' tests and have you had FREE T and FREE T4 instead of T3 and T4?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

What your doctor did to you breaks my heart. My endo did the same thing to me and tried to throw an antidepressant at me. He actually wrote a script, put it in my hands along with a sample starter pack. It went straight into the garbage when I left his office.

Psych drugs are grossly over-prescribed in our country. You have a documented medical issue that is KNOWN to cause mental and emotional symptoms. Sometimes severe symptoms. Yet doctors don't want to take the time to understand what their patients are feeling and experiencing, let alone support them.

The common practice of most doctors is...
1. listen to your symptoms
2. when he/she hears anything about mental health, feelings, thoughts, symptoms etc, to go straight to psych meds.

What ever happened to doctors re-assuring patients in their concerns? Or to research specific illnesses if they're not familiar with them? Instead, anything that comes across as a mental issue is automically written off and given a drug. It's a cop-out for actual medical care.

Read this:
Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

The worst part of what these doctors do is to cause us to doubt our own selves. Our instincts, intuition, our own knowledge of our bodies. And when your thinking is clouded by your thyroid, it's easier to go along with what someone else tells you.

Some doctors are responsible for making our anxiety and depression worse, rather than do their job of helping us.

Getting off my soap-box now.... sorry if I've offended anyone!


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

I also share the symptoms of depression. Find someone open to holistic treatments. My therapist and psychologist are actually into holistic treatments, though I am "one of the worst cases of depression" my therapist has ever seen, I get the welbuterin and prozac at the moment, but hope that once my thyroid is under control I fall back into place.  Hang in there.

also when telling people you find stuff on the internet I found my doctors were more interested to hear what I say when I mention Mayo, NCIH, and web MD. Its kind of like saying "So I read this book by a specialist about my issues" vs "my brothers, cousins, sisters, room mates neighbor saw it on tv once" My doctor encourages me to read mayo etc. she also reads it 

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> What your doctor did to you breaks my heart. My endo did the same thing to me and tried to throw an antidepressant at me. He actually wrote a script, put it in my hands along with a sample starter pack. It went straight into the garbage when I left his office.
> 
> Psych drugs are grossly over-prescribed in our country. You have a documented medical issue that is KNOWN to cause mental and emotional symptoms. Sometimes severe symptoms. Yet doctors don't want to take the time to understand what their patients are feeling and experiencing, let alone support them.
> 
> ...


You have not offended me,that is for sure. And, lest I offend you; may I please use the link you provided on this board as well? I am not one to steal someone else's sails w/o asking!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think the big problem is that most doctors (including some endos) aren't aware or up-to-date with regards to thyroid issues. You can take a doctor that is very well-meaning, kind, and smart -- but that doesn't mean they'll fully understand the various issues at play (really that goes for any disease or condition).

Instead, you walk out of the office with a piece of the puzzle. The doc that recently suggested and discovered my Hashi's later over-medicated me and said I just needed something for my "mood" when I called to ask a couple of questions. Then an endo doc said that Hashi's couldn't swing between hyper & hypothyroid, and he couldn't "explain my symptoms", but screened me for pituitary problems.

It's definitely a struggle to find a good doc who knows their stuff and is willing to listen to the patient, as well as balance labs _and_ signs/symptoms. Oh, and don't feel bad for taking something in the short-term that helps you get answers and proper treatment for the long-term. Been there, done that.

One thing's for sure: these boards are full of amazing supporters and information!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

You might want to take a look at this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Thyroid-Solut...6620/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309289469&sr=8-1

The author/physician recognizes the mind/thyroid link and uses T3 to treat issues that are thyroid and non-thyroid related. The doctor is well regarded and I found this book to be very helpful. They might have it at your library.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Andros said:


> You have not offended me,that is for sure. And, lest I offend you; may I please use the link you provided on this board as well? I am not one to steal someone else's sails w/o asking!


Of course! I hope it helps someone.



> You might want to take a look at this book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Thyroid-Soluti...9289469&sr=8-1
> 
> The author/physician recognizes the mind/thyroid link and uses T3 to treat issues that are thyroid and non-thyroid related. The doctor is well regarded and I found this book to be very helpful. They might have it at your library.


I agree! Excellent book!


----------



## Cat1990 (Jun 9, 2011)

You aren't crazy, and neither is this site, nor the ppl on here! 
my old doctor typed in on my data that i had an "underlying anxiety disorder" and to
see an internist for other bodily problems (AFTER she treated me for awhile.!) I was pretty ticked off too. Its so be-littling to just write us off like damaged cargo. The only 
reason why Ive had anxiety was because she was purposely letting me run out of meds! and now i dont have any...yeah shes a jerk.
We totally understand, doctors can be a pain. Best of wishes to you. Listen to what
your body is telling you...you know you better than anyone. Don't let others rule your
health  !! <3 &don't give up on yourself


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Ummm, and I remember reading a book shortly after first being diagnosed where the author basically suggested that all the problems in the world would be solved if we would just give everyone a little thyroid medication.

Allow me to be the devil's advocate for a minute, and throw this out for ya'll to gnash on.

You have to remember that there is a stereotype for thyroid patients--the 3 F's--fat, female and forty. There is a perception that these women are whiney and demanding, and that if they would just get out and get busy at life, some of their problems would be solved.

You can't blame everything on thyroid disease. As much as you would like to see it as being serious, especially from a quality of life standpoint, thyroid disease is seen as a relatively benign condition in the medical community. It is generally easy to manage, not particularly life threatening, and overall doesn't necessarily lead to many complications. Additionally, most doctors don't feel the need to micromanage a patient's levels in the way that so many in the forums like to think they need to be, leading to the patient feeling under-served.

Depression is common in the general population, for a variety of reasons. As closely as it is tied to thyroid levels, you can certainly be euthyroid and still be depressed. Adjusting your numbers add infinitum may not necessarily solve the problem, hence the tight little circle some people travel--my depression is related to my numbers, my numbers are related to my depression if I only had more thyroid medication........pfft! all the problems would disappear.

So, how can we help ourselves?

Don't be the stereotypical patient. Don't just say, "I'm tired". Be specific about how fatigue is interfering with your ability to function. Don't just say, "I can't lose weight". Say, "I'm following _______ diet and not having a lot of success. Do you have any suggestions?" Don't say, "I read on the internet that most people feel well with a TSH of _____". Say, "I see that my TSH is _______ and there is still some room in the range to go a little lower, can I try a dose increase to see if it works?"

Be compliant. Develop a relationship with your doctor. Let them see when you are feeling well and positive so that they have a frame of reference to judge when you are sick.

For some doctors, even all of the above won't work. Some of them just aren't interested, it's true. Find one that you can have a working relationship with, and then work on the relationship. You might find that it leads to the path of better care.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

lainey said:


> For some doctors, even all of the above won't work. Some of them just aren't interested, it's true. Find one that you can have a working relationship with, and then work on the relationship. You might find that it leads to the path of better care.


THIS. (Emphasis mine.) Couldn't agree more. Having been fortunate enough to have a couple of excellent, open-minded doctors before we moved, it's a great feeling as a patient when you can bounce ideas or thoughts off one another, optimizing treatment.

Unfortunately, sometimes it takes trial & error finding that "certain" doctor and establishing that relationship.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree 100% Lainey. Thyroid patients have the reputation as nuts. If we go into the office demanding that we are treated in a certain way, talking about how our friends on a forum say it is so - we do look like crazies.

I actually don't cite anything to my doctor unless it is a published journal article from a mainstream journal.

I do believe that a lot of the time it isn't our thyroids, but other factors at play. I cited Arem's book because he actually cites research studies into the link between brains and T3.

I agree with Bigfoot, too, although it seems that some patients try to doctor shop to reinforce the diagnosis of a condition they have decided they suffer from. Bad idea.


----------



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

I can identify with everything the original poster says.

I've had a pretty similar experience with Doctors. It's taken me 12 years to get an official diagnosis for Hashimoto's and Hypothyroidism after seeing at least 12 different Doctors.

I've been fobbed off for years with anti-depressant medication as I was told that all my symptoms were probably due to depression.

One thing i've learnt from my experiences with Doctors is NEVER mention that you've read things on the internet regarding your condition. All the Doctors i've seen seem to immediately label you as a 'Cyberchondriac' if you do.

Now, I just state the fact that I have 3 other family members with Hashi's and refer to their experiences to re-inforce my argument for getting the right treatment.

I also now have a more ruthless approach with Doctors. If they don't seem to listen to me or seem unwilling to work with me to getting back to good health, then they get 'fired' and I find another one. I don't want to waste any more time battling with a Doctor that is not prepared to give me the treatment I need. I've lost far too many years to this illness already.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

ScaredAJ said:


> also when telling people you find stuff on the internet I found my doctors were more interested to hear what I say when I mention Mayo, NCIH, and web MD. Its kind of like saying "So I read this book by a specialist about my issues" vs "my brothers, cousins, sisters, room mates neighbor saw it on tv once" My doctor encourages me to read mayo etc. she also reads it
> 
> :hugs:


I just say I am in a support group, which this is, mentioning the internet brings out the worst in some doctors. This is kind of a broad statement, but I don't think they like to relinquish control, even if they don't take their patient seriously. Now, stepping off my soap box.... :hugs: to all.


----------

